# Behavior or anxiety



## nancyhwalker (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi all! First post! I have an 19 month old male V. He’s been neutered. He is a daycare dog and somewhat active dog on the weekends! We try! We have had some problems as of late and we are baffled! 
1. Lately he has been snapping at us when we pet him. He comes to us, acting like he wants to be pet and snaps. So we are careful when we pet him. Any thoughts?
2. He got a few balls a week ago and he rolls them around for hours!!!!! He has gotten good enough where he prevents them from going under couches. It’s bizarre. He’s not “guarding” them we feel that’s coming. I have to hide the balls to get him to stop! Thoughts?!
3. Daycare lady says he’s obsessed with certain ladies hands. Omg! He stares at them and whines when they put them in their pockets (trey wanted to see if he would stop). Thoughts on that one?
The most concerning one is the snapping while being pet. The other ones I can deal with at the moment.
Thank you I’m advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Obsession causes stress.
Did the snapping start at the same time, as the ball, and hand obsession?
What happens if the balls are removed, and you engage him at a different game?


----------

